# Getting Ready For the Big Move :)



## Dolphin. (Aug 1, 2010)

Ok some of you may of read my previous threads about me planning to move to Javea, near Alicante.. Anyway i have found myself a real good deal, a detached 3 bedroom 2 bathroom villa with a pool in a secure location.. was on at €1000 pcm to rent, have knocked them down to €850pcm and i think im happy to make a decision tomorow on this, just wanted to ask a bit of advice from friends and from people on here. Ive been here a week now and really like it so happy to move over in about 4 weeks.

1st of all i will be running a small business from the villa but i will be making lots calls internationally, there is no phone line installed yet as far as i know and im not sure where to go to get the line installed, also where to get cheap international calls. Also i will need a strong internet connection and would like to get a good sky package so i can watch some english TV. 


What are we looking at for the above to be installed and is there anything else i need to know?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Dolphin. said:


> Ok some of you may of read my previous threads about me planning to move to Javea, near Alicante.. Anyway i have found myself a real good deal, a detached 3 bedroom 2 bathroom villa with a pool in a secure location.. was on at €1000 pcm to rent, have knocked them down to €850pcm and i think im happy to make a decision tomorow on this, just wanted to ask a bit of advice from friends and from people on here. Ive been here a week now and really like it so happy to move over in about 4 weeks.
> 
> 1st of all i will be running a small business from the villa but i will be making lots calls internationally, there is no phone line installed yet as far as i know and im not sure where to go to get the line installed, also where to get cheap international calls. Also i will need a strong internet connection and would like to get a good sky package so i can watch some english TV.
> 
> ...



We have someone here who lives in Javea and I'm sure she will advise you.

On the SKY package, bring your existing package with you, keep the d/d running from an English Bank, and dont tell them you have moved to Spain. SKY aren't licenced to broadcast in Spain, and so if they know you are here they will cut you off.


----------



## Dolphin. (Aug 1, 2010)

See thats the thing there is no sky dish in the villa just normal TV and no phone / internet line

Any contacts for the above in Javea would be much appreciated


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Dolphin. said:


> See thats the thing there is no sky dish in the villa just normal TV and no phone / internet line
> 
> Any contacts for the above in Javea would be much appreciated


Setting that up is no problem, thats what I did when I came.
You need to contact "Sat" on here, he's an expert I can recommend (he does my tv) and he's fairly close to Javea


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> Setting that up is no problem, thats what I did when I came.
> You need to contact "Sat" on here, he's an expert I can recommend (he does my tv) and he's fairly close to Javea


I was going to recommend sat Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad - View Profile: sat too!! He's local to you and knows his stuff from what I've seen on here!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Maundler (Jul 30, 2010)

Well.. I guess someone from Javea might have a bit more information about this... All I can say is this, if you need phone line and broadband, you are definitely going to have to call the main companies to install it for you.. You have several options.. 

1. ONO .- They will give you a phone line and broadband (6-12 MB depending on your location) over cable. I had it and it worked perfectly, this would is one way to go. Left them because the TV service was quite expensive, if you just have broadband and phone line costs are cheap.

2.- Directly with Telefonica-movistar, they will give you ADSL, not so good (my opinion) and phone as well... Probably the rates are a bit higher.

3.- Ya.com .- This is what I currently have, it works perfect, and I would recommend this one as well as ONO. This company however has a minor setback, you have to have a movistar phone line and they will then do a "portabilidad" and take those services with them, so that might take a few days/weeks. Because you would have to call movistar, then after the line is connected, call ya.com and then they do all this "portabilidad" which usually takes from 1-3 weeks and then you got the service in 1 invoice. The pro of this company is the price, one of the cheapest ones (along with jazztel). Although many would complain about the service to clients I can't they have always been good to me! 

As for international calls, then you want to talk to each company and see which pack they sell to you. But all in all, I use a phone number for international calls that is really cheap, and if you don't mind listening to a 30 sec. recording before actually dialing an international number, then this is going to be the cheapest way, if not, then talk to the company you like and ask them to give you an offer for international calls... won't be as cheap but you might get a good deal for this...

As for dishes and SkyTV listen to the wise comments on jo or Stravinsky... no idea on this!


----------



## Dolphin. (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks for all the help guys... have PM'd Sat

Does any one have any ideas on cost? Its a modern villa so should be easy to set up


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Dolphin. said:


> Thanks for all the help guys... have PM'd Sat
> 
> Does any one have any ideas on cost? Its a modern villa so should be easy to set up


that depend on where you are and where the nearest telephone pole is. The ONLY COMPANY THAT CAN GIVE YOU A LINE IS TELEFONICA. Other can say they will get you line but it HAS to be that bunch of cretins at Telefonica that decide A) if they will give you one B) when they'll get off their butts to do it C) if there is enough broadband connections at the exchange....... best of luck. I've been tried to get them to put in a line for year, bought a dongle and told them to stuff the line, poles and all their other equipment wher only a proctoclogist or a coroner would find it


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

dunmovin said:


> that depend on where you are and where the nearest telephone pole is. The ONLY COMPANY THAT CAN GIVE YOU A LINE IS TELEFONICA. Other can say they will get you line but it HAS to be that bunch of cretins at Telefonica that decide A) if they will give you one B) when they'll get off their butts to do it C) if there is enough broadband connections at the exchange....... best of luck. I've been tried to get them to put in a line for year, bought a dongle and told them to stuff the line, poles and all their other equipment wher only a proctoclogist or a coroner would find it



Telefonica, I cannot fault them, Telephone, Broadband, T.V., and an excellent response on those rare occasions when we have had difficulties. Must be different where you are.

H


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Hepa said:


> Telefonica, I cannot fault them, Telephone, Broadband, T.V., and an excellent response on those rare occasions when we have had difficulties. Must be different where you are.
> 
> H


but you live on a little island where they can't hide from you:noidea::noidea:


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

dunmovin said:


> but you live on a little island where they can't hide from you:noidea::noidea:


Good reply that! Small island but very diverse, you should visit, I'll buy you a drink!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Dolphin. said:


> See thats the thing there is no sky dish in the villa just normal TV and no phone / internet line
> 
> Any contacts for the above in Javea would be much appreciated


where is the villa?

PM me if you want - some parts of Javea still have trouble getting ADSL - I might know someone nearby & be able to ask them


there are various wireless companies though - we have TELE2 - VODAFONE & get a better speed than some of our neighbours who have ADSL ffrom Telefonica - they are supposed to get 6mega whatevers - we often do, although not always 

current speed test [URL="[/URL]


----------



## Dolphin. (Aug 1, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> where is the villa?
> 
> PM me if you want - some parts of Javea still have trouble getting ADSL - I might know someone nearby & be able to ask them
> 
> ...


Hey the villa is in toscal and it seems quite modern but the lady owner is quite old and when i asked the estate agent if she had sky / telephone / internet lines she replied no... It seems like quite a modern area though so i'd be highly surprised if there weren't terminals on the same street

Im sorted for Sky now thanks to Sat 

But still need to check out whether its compatible for phone lines and internet and what internet i can get.. RE phones all i need to do is speak to Telephonica and give the address so they can do a check but its proving very very difficult to get a contact number when your out of spain.. 

Does anyone have a number for UK to phone Telephonica?

Thanks


----------

